# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Huawei تؤكد أنها لن تعود لإستخدام تطبيقات وخدمات جوجل حتى لو تم رفع الحظر

## mohamed73

منذ شهر مايو 2019، تتكيف Huawei مع الحياة بدون التطبيقات والخدمات  التابعة لشركة جوجل. لقد كان الإنتقال بعيدًا عن السلاسة، حيث يبدو أن شركة  Huawei تُركت بدون منظومة مستقرة للتطبيقات والخدمات، وكل ذلك بين عشية  وضحاها، ولكن يبدو أن الشركة لا تبحث في مرآة الرؤية الخلفية.
 خلال مؤتمر صحفي عُقد مؤخرًا في فيينا، كان Wang Fei والذي يشغل منصب  رئيس شركة Huawei في النمسا، واضحًا في تصريحاته بحيث أكد أن شركة Huawei  لا تُخطط للعودة إلى إستخدام التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة جوجل حتى لو  إستعادت ترخيصها. أثناء مناقشة إستراتيجية Huawei طويلة المدى في النمسا،  كرر السيد Wang Fei بوضوح أن الشركة تريد التخلص من هذا الإعتماد على  السياسة الأمريكية وتستبعد العودة إلى التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة  جوجل ومنظومتها حتى لو كانت مطروحة.
 تركز شركة Huawei حاليًا على إنشاء حزمة التطبيقات والخدمات الخاصة بها.  لا تزال الشركة تعتمد على نظام الأندرويد المفتوح المصدر لتشغيل هواتفها  الذكية وأجهزتها اللوحية على الرغم من أنها تملك نظام HarmonyOS الخاص بها.  ووفقا للتقرير، فإن شركة Huawei مستعدة لضخ ما يقدر بنحو 3 مليارات دولار  في تطوير التطبيقات وتعمل بالفعل مع أكثر من 4000 مطور لجلب تطبيقات  الأندرويد الحالية الخاصة بهم إلى متجر Huawei AppGallery.
 إن إنشاء حزمة خاصة من التطبيقات والخدمات المتكاملة ليس بالأمر السهل،  ولكن ليس لدى شركة Huawei سوى تكثيف جهودها لتطوير حزمة التطبيقات والخدمات  الخاصة بها لتعويض غياب حزمة التطبيقات Google Mobile Services. أما بخصوص  نظام الأندرويد، فقد أوضحت شركة Huawei أنها ستواصل إستخدام نظام  الأندرويد في أجهزتها بإعتباره الخيار الأول، ولكن إذا لم تتمكن من  الإستمرار في إستخدامه، فهي ستقوم بدلاً من ذلك بإستخدام نظام HarmonyOS  الخاص بها.

----------

